# I think I am sick - very sick



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

most likely diagnosis: Being broke.
That's a dangerous condition, every horse owner is at high risk of developing this chronic disease.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Being broke! That's when your heart says buy, buy, and your brain says....and how are you paying for that?


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Whew!! for a minute you had me worried. I think this is just the January blahs ( I know it's Feb and a little late).
You need to regroup your inner forces and get focused on the important things in life.
Maybe there will be a couple of auctions coming up in the next few months that will help get you back on track.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

You didn't go in with enough money to buy what you REALLY wanted.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That's good girl syndrome. I have heard that it is very, very bad. You need to get out and you need to buy things you dont' need or want as quick as possible! It's your only hope for a cure!!!!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

broke.. I know the feeling.. come on tax refund.. daddy needs a new saddle pad..LOL


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

being Broke is a very chronic disease. treatment can be quite hard and vigorous. Sometimes it takes years to recover.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Everything that was on sale for half price was so ugly, you walked out disgusted --- completely forgetting to look at the appealing stuff that wasn't on sale


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Truth is I needed an itty bitty concha to replace the one I lost - no one has

A pair of long black reins, found a nice pair, but Brokusbrokus said, you best check what you have at home, might be able to dye a pair.

I think Fergie needs a 6" bit, no one has one, well saw one with a single joint, and need to measure and chat to coach to agree the next one to try.

I DID see the Sparkly white/glitter SMB's that I want, but that old Brokusbrokus said $200 for BOOTS, you have a very servicible, but non matching set, you bought for $50 do you REALLY need sparkly glittery white ones...

Yes said heart.....head said "get serious"


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

WELL there is the internet for the things you seek XD!


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

As opposed to me who went to the farm store this morning and spent more money than I should have on things that weren't really fun anyway...buckets, apple picker, horse food, mounting block....socks.....

You did the right thing. Hope you're on the mend and feeling better soon.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I wish that disease would hit me. I seem to be immune. Maybe my mother passed her immunity on to me?


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Well, at least you haven't been diagnosed with that worst of all diseases... the rare but deadly, "I have enough stuff" virus!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Change said:


> , "I have enough stuff" virus!


 There is such a thing?


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Change said:


> Well, at least you haven't been diagnosed with that worst of all diseases... the rare but deadly, "I have enough stuff" virus!


And I always thought that virus is just a tale to scare us


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Sure Golden Horse, all those people who think they know everything about horses who have had like 1 lesson, who are special trainers.. we read the stories all the time, they fell they have too much training and don't need any input.. LOL


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

*GH*, I think the only effective cure for your condition is an extensive, internet-based therapy, closely monitored, with counseling through me


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Ooh, I hope it's contagious. This winter I bought a lot of unnecessary stuff. I ride working cow horses/regular ranch horses. For some reason I thought it necissary to buy Bones an English hat thingy and polo wraps. The polo wraps I might be able to explain, but husband said that everyone will make fun of the hat.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Golden Horse said:


> There is such a thing?


 Yes there is, if you live long enough.
BUT I am a Krone so have had lots of opportunity to accumulate.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

KigerQueen said:


> WELL there is the internet for the things you seek XD!


That's what came to my mind. eBay will cure this syndrome if you let it; just pick out a few dozen UEOs (Unidetifiable Ebay Objects), and you'll feel better in no time.

Steve


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Change said:


> Well, at least you haven't been diagnosed with that worst of all diseases... the rare but deadly, "I have enough stuff" virus!


I suspect I may be diagnosed with that when I do some spring cleaning this year. It kind of happens when you pull everything out to give it a good washing or dusting off and discover that you have somehow acquired 4 hard hats that have never been worn, 3 pairs of spurs that are still in the package, polos that have never been out of their package, neck sweats for the mini you never bought....ya ya ya! :rofl:

It's kind of like the rude awakening you get when you pull all the blankets out to sort them by size and put them away and discover you have 8 horses and 72 blankets........YIKES! :shock:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

george the mule said:


> That's what came to my mind. eBay will cure this syndrome if you let it; just pick out a few dozen UEOs (Unidetifiable Ebay Objects), and you'll feel better in no time.
> 
> Steve


Sadly the buying of UEO's has been severely restricted by 'exchangeratesucketh' I have a lovely show shirt that I NEED, very reasonable at $59.99, then with shipping, exchange rate come to over $100 CAD, and could get import duties added!



Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> It's kind of like the rude awakening you get when you pull all the blankets out to sort them by size and put them away and discover you have 8 horses and 72 blankets........YIKES! :shock:


That is an impressive collection of blankets


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> Sadly the buying of UEO's has been severely restricted by 'exchangeratesucketh' I have a lovely show shirt that I NEED, very reasonable at $59.99, then with shipping, exchange rate come to over $100 CAD, and could get import duties added!
> 
> 
> 
> That is an impressive collection of blankets


LOL! I think when you count the liners and the baby blankets, it may be more but I'm scared to count.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I have a different problem. Since I can't really train any more, I keep thinking I will get broke enough to clean the tack room and sell what I do not or can not use any more. It hurts to stand for very long and I cannot lift or bend over, so the junk is safe for another day. I could probably fill up the back of 2 or 3 pickup trucks with all of the stuff I need to clean up and sell. I know that nobody uses or ever will use much of it again. I really need to turn it into $$$$ but never seem to get it done. It includes several saddles and countless bridles and bits. I just have not got what it takes -- for another day. Plus it is kinda a sign I have completely given up.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I had a mild case years ago. I had 8 saddles, 4 winter-weight blankets, between 20-30 bits of various sizes and designs, umpteen saddle blankets, a boot-box of vet supplies, etc...

And zero, zed, none, nada horses.

Now, though, I have 1 horse, 3 saddles, 4 pads, 2 headstalls, 4 sets of reins, two bosals, one mecate, 2 bits and a mechanical hackamore. 

To forestall a potential relapse to the virus, I have determined that I very possibly need to get another horse!


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Hmm I bought myself a new helmet yesterday.

My excuse was dd#3 stole a horse I got for myself. She found out he is perfect for her. So....... she needs a helmet right? So..... I gave her my old one and ordered the one I have been drooling over for quite some time.

Troxel Dakota in trail dust. I am hoping I really like the SureFit™ Pro Fit System. Am use to dial fit which I adore.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Change said:


> To forestall a potential relapse to the virus, I have determined that I very possibly need to get another horse!



Very sound and rational thinking


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

My tax refund is already spoken for :/ I have a feeling my partner isn't going to be very happy when I tell him


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

sooo because we have 6-7 saddles, 10 blankets/pads, 6-7 pairs of front legs boots, one set of leg boots, 4 polo wraps, at least 10 headstalls, cant find all the bits but at least 10, too many reins and all the halters we need a 5th horse? lol! 

That being said only 3 are ridable and one is retiring soon.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

But, BUT, you see I had a nice 6" French link snaffle, I 'think' I sold it, maybe when I sold Bens bridle....I guess I should dig in the bottom of all my various boxes and check if I still have or not......

You simply should not sell stuff.....although I have made good money at tack sales selling 'made over' tack, and I 'barely' miss any of it


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

If anyone has anything they don't want I accept donations..LOL. i will help you lighten your hoarding obsessions..LOL


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

GH, 

Please be sure to get 3 references on any therapists you may consider. I've heard some are suffering from the sickness, and the very clever ones will simply have you continue buying with their Ship To address. LOL




SwissMiss said:


> *GH*, I think the only effective cure for your condition is an extensive, internet-based therapy, closely monitored, with counseling through me


Yes, to George's post below. I generally try to stick to items in the $10-$15 dollar range, then need to accumulate them with somewhat less necessary items to reach the $100 limit for no-interest for 6-months promotion.



george the mule said:


> That's what came to my mind. eBay will cure this syndrome if you let it; just pick out a few dozen UEOs (Unidetifiable Ebay Objects), and you'll feel better in no time.
> 
> Steve



Kiger, 

My you are young to only have that small amount of stuff. Good though that you are on the right track with the another horse thing.




KigerQueen said:


> sooo because we have 6-7 saddles, 10 blankets/pads, 6-7 pairs of front legs boots, one set of leg boots, 4 polo wraps, at least 10 headstalls, cant find all the bits but at least 10, too many reins and all the halters we need a 5th horse? lol!
> 
> That being said only 3 are ridable and one is retiring soon.




On the other hand (pun intended) I am getting old, I guess. Even though this winter has been milder than the last two winters, my fingers are getting colder. To the burning point.

So I have gone on a clearance glove spree. Made 3 trips to Meijer (different branches-same night) and bought, I don't know how many.

Then last night went to Walmart. Let me see, just counted, 11 new pairs of clearance gloves. LOL


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

OMG when I saw the subject I was scared to death!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

^^^^ As you should be. LOL


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

You know, you have got things just backwards. You are not sick, you are recovering (or perhaps just in a relapse) from a case of chronic buyitis


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

jamesqf said:


> You know, you have got things just backwards. You are not sick, you are recovering (or perhaps just in a relapse) from a case of chronic buyitis


inkunicorn:There is no such thing :blueunicorn:

I am a horse owner, therefore I NEED multiples of everything, proven fact that *whistles innocently*


ON A SERIOUS NOTE....

Since owning Gibbs, and now Fergie, and incidentally since I started seriously with this coach, my desire to buy *stuff* has diminished..

*NOW* I know that money spent on training, for horse and rider, is a far better investment than any gadget, new saddle, better headstall....yeah I know I'm a slow learner......

BUT......it would be so nice to have a second saddle, so I wouldn't have to cart one back and fore to ride Gibbs at home, Fergie really would go a lot better if I bought a pair of these..










Never mind that I would have to wash them after every ride!!!

That sparkly show shirt, would make such a difference











http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL! I love the show shirt, agree whole heartedly with needing a 2nd saddle so you don't need to haul back and forward with the other one. BUT! I wouldn't have those white boots for all the tea in China, India and Malaysia, if they wrapped them in solid gold paper with diamond ribbons to tie it up with. OMG the laundry......


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Well, I must say I am rather proud of myself, I can boast only two saddles after 55 years of having horses, one dressage, which I love and one western which is the first western saddle I ever bought and second hand then. 
I probably have about 7 bridles, different varieties, numerous bits, reins, halters, lead ropes.
Several saddle pads and polos but many of those I won at shows and some of them that are still in their original wrappings I am thinking to donate them back to the clubs for next years showing. Maybe I will win them back. A goal for myself.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> solid gold paper with diamond ribbons to tie it up with. OMG the laundry......


Oh my, gold sparkly boots, with DIAMONDS.....:loveshower:

NOW we are talking, starts fishing down back of couch, just in case a small fortune has mysteriously appeared from nowhere.....


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

This is very serious. I have watched tv shows about doctors, accountants and horses, so I know Exactly what I am talking about.
First thing to do is to go back out, Today, and buy 3 frivolous pretty tack items that you don't really need. If you don't have enough money in your emergency account, you may have to dip into your grocery funds. If that has already gone for hay, then you may need to cash in some RRSPs if you are more than 3 months behind on mortgage payments due to other horsey expenses.
That will put you out of the danger zone, and will cure you temporarily.
However, I am alarmed at your statement that you have 2 horses, but only 1 saddle??? You must be an amateur. Everybody knows that the amount of saddles Increases Exponentially with the amount of horses you own. 3 saddles per horse, minimum. The only ones exempt are those who have been into horses for 3 years or less. It does take time to build your saddle portfolio, admittedly. The general rule of thumb is one additional saddle per year until the minimum requirement is met. Of course it goes without saying, that each new saddle requires its own headstall/reins/breast collar set. And you don't want to look silly by wearing a jacket or boots that doesn't match said saddle set.
Alas, I own well over the minimum required amount of saddles, yet I find myself to lazy to spend all that time grooming my muddy horse and caring for said saddles. I have taken to scraping off the worst of the mud from the top of her back and just going bareback. :neutral:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks you for your well thought out and caring advice, I will look into this cure immediately, fortunately the hay pile is full, we are trading down on our freezer, so will be living on unidentifiable bits of freezer burnt food for a while, so that will reduce the grocery bills...



Skipsfirstspike said:


> I am alarmed at your statement that you have 2 horses, but only 1 saddle??? You must be an amateur. Everybody knows that the amount of saddles Increases Exponentially with the amount of horses you own. 3 saddles per horse, minimum.


 WELL, OK, I have one decent western saddle, I do also have my nice English saddle, just in case I want to ride English again, one day...possibly *whispers*, have to shrink my behind a bit to fit' I do also *mumbles* have 3 other Western Saddles, two will be sold for breaking saddles, and one cute 14" barrel saddle that I really must finish making over and sell.....they were bought dirt cheap in a job lot, and I have never gotten around to selling them...


http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Two horses, 5 saddles... you are somewhat safe in that department. No one ever said you have to be able to _use_ the equipment!

Now, though, while I do understand the slightly skewed belief that an investment in professional training for you and the horse(s) does have the potential to place you in a position for winning ribbons and trinkets and such, it is my Expert Opinion that the Sparkly Shirt will improve your overall skills and confidence level 10-fold, thereby reducing said trainer's drain on your horse paraphernalia resources!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> I am a horse owner, therefore I NEED multiples of everything, proven fact that *whistles innocently*


Denial - it's not just a river in Egypt


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

At least your sickness is keeping you from buying things that make no sense!

I have two horses. Only one rideable. I have 6 saddles if you don't count the one with a broken tree that I keep meaning to get rid of. 

5 winter blankets. I don't blanket. One of which is a 74 in. I have never owned a that needs a size 74 blanket. 

I have a very pretty english saddle pad. I don't ride english. 

Three curb bits. I don't ride with a curb and never have. I ride bitless or in a snaffle. Yet I bought a curb a few weeks ago because it was a good price. 

I went to the feed store Monday and came home with a new manure rake because it was on sale. We only have 5 at home.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

wow you guys, I have one horse, one saddle pad, one saddle, one blanket, one headstall, 2 halters, and 2 lead ropes.. I feel like I don't have enough now..LOL


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

^^^^ There is someone at my barn like that. Such a pity. LOL


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

anndankev said:


> ^^^^ There is someone at my barn like that. Such a pity. LOL



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

hey I accept donations..:wink: if you think I need more stuff


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe you could be a therapist for those afflicted here.

A very clever one. LOL


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

*gingerscout* - you definitely need to visit your local tack store, forthwith, and buy boots, wraps, at least two saddle pads, and another headstall. When you've done that, please post pictures so that we may more accurately diagnose your condition. 

Donations only mask the symptoms and can actually make the disease worse!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

But donations are free and keep my wife and the checkbook happy
:rofl:


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Change said:


> Two horses, 5 saddles... you are somewhat safe in that department. No one ever said you have to be able to _use_ the equipment!
> 
> Now, though, while I do understand the slightly skewed belief that an investment in professional training for you and the horse(s) does have the potential to place you in a position for winning ribbons and trinkets and such, it is my Expert Opinion that the Sparkly Shirt will improve your overall skills and confidence level 10-fold, thereby reducing said trainer's drain on your horse paraphernalia resources!


I have one horse and five saddles.

Countless pads.

Oh, and I am a halter hoarder. I hoard lead ropes as well.

And I'm going to Equine Affaire.

Oh my poor, poor wallet.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Equine Affaire is beginning to sound more and more like the NFR trade show. What a wonderful way to be inoculated against the Virus. Hmm. I should have my tax return in my account before April...  I should be safe for at least a year after. Hope my truck is big enough.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

Hmm, I have one saddle I use, one I won, and a trick saddle that hopefully I'll use again if I get a horse that broke again. Then again it probably wouldn't work for Bones as he is little.

I get use a pad till I need another, and I have one on the way but my daughter will get my old one as it is better than hers. I have probably three complete set ups as bridles go, with one snaffle, one pro reiner and one curb. My old headstalls are mostly broken from doing the horrible tie a horse up with your reins...


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

anndankev said:


> GH,
> Please be sure to get 3 references on any therapists you may consider. I've heard some are suffering from the sickness, and the very clever ones will simply have you continue buying with their Ship To address. LOL


With all due respect, I am THE ONLY successful therapist for this condition, worldwide :biggrin:

Btw, the latest approach is to give the afflicted an extensive list of things that they have to buy and then ship to me. Works wonderfully! :vs-king:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:x:icon_frown::-frown_color:

So I have gone through my sales boxes, my odds box, and looked at the hanging tack in the barn...and I am short of reins, or reins I thought I had anyway..

I do have Gibbs Martin Headstall and reins









But they are his, and the reins wont match Fergies set, and I like her in the black









There is one more nice headstall and reins set, but that is a lighter oil and matches, and wouldn't work with the black. Then there is one set of reins left, and I don't knwo why, because they are not good ones. The bit bag has nothing in 6" *sigh* I know I had 3, must of sold all of them.

See you NEED all these extras and spares, so you actually have stuff when you need it...


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Rens headstall was custom made, and only for him, once I get a new bit/ reins I will put it into use full time, and hope the matching breast collar comes soon, he will be decked out once I get him a new pad


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Murphy's Law:

As soon as your family talks you into giving up a piece you haven't used in umpteen years; you will need one just like it.

Solution: Keep everything.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Change said:


> Equine Affaire is beginning to sound more and more like the NFR trade show. What a wonderful way to be inoculated against the Virus. Hmm. I should have my tax return in my account before April...  I should be safe for at least a year after. Hope my truck is big enough.


Make sure it has a hitch too, or the ability to tow a gooseneck. Especially if you visit the trailer pavilion/tent/coliseum! In other words, you will be drooling and whipping out the checkbook unless a good friend ties your hands behind your back and duct tapes your mouth shut.

True!


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

anndankev said:


> Murphy's Law:
> 
> As soon as your family talks you into giving up a piece you haven't used in umpteen years; you will need one just like it.
> 
> Solution: Keep everything.


Murphys Garage Law:

As soon as you clean out your garage, you will find more junk to fill it with.

Corollary to the above:

Despite best intentions, you will never "upgrade" your collection of junk.
Junk will always be junk, at least until it's been gathering dust long enough to be "Antique" junk.

Ahem; I _have_ stuff that qualifies for this loophole 

Steve


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Selling stuff is not an option, I might need it someday. Heck I still have umpteen foal halters and there hasn't been a foal on this place in 10 years. LOL


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

After reading all these posts, I have come to the conclusion that I have been in denial. I have 3 horses, 4 saddles (1 is a kid's saddle for my grandson), and not enough bridles, only 4. Time for me to go shopping. I need at least 6 more bridles so I won't have to keep changing bits.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

JCnGrace said:


> Heck I still have umpteen foal halters and there hasn't been a foal on this place in 10 years. LOL


I was looking at mine hanging in the barn today, I think they will stay a while, so cute and I remember all the babies who wore them.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> I was looking at mine hanging in the barn today, I think they will stay a while, so cute and I remember all the babies who wore them.


 I know, right? Who could blame us for not letting go of them.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

dlady said:


> After reading all these posts, I have come to the conclusion that I have been in denial. I have 3 horses, 4 saddles (1 is a kid's saddle for my grandson), and not enough bridles, only 4. Time for me to go shopping. I need at least 6 more bridles so I won't have to keep changing bits.


Lemme think: I have 1 horse, 2 saddles, 1 bitless bridle, 1 saddle pad, a rope and a nylon halter and 2 leadropes...:eek_color:mg:mg:

I NEED to go shopping!!!! :gallop:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

My thing that I can't get rid of, besides blankets, is those little 1 oz scoops they put in supplements and the supplement buckets. They are just SO handy to have around. Everyone laughs, but when I need a scoop or bucket, guess what? I have one!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> My thing that I can't get rid of, besides blankets, is those little 1 oz scoops they put in supplements and the supplement buckets. They are just SO handy to have around. Everyone laughs, but when I need a scoop or bucket, guess what? I have one!


 Guilty! I use one of those scoops in my sugar canister, another in the Kool-Aid jar, there are plenty of uses for them. As for the supplement buckets one is full of scrap leather, one has treats in it, one keeps napkins clean in the barn in case I need to potty:icon_rolleyes:, one has dog food in it, thousands of uses.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm a bucket hoarder. If it doesn't have holes, has a handle, I keep it. 5 gal, 1 gal, 1/2 gal. I just can't bear to let them go. 

I'm not bringing the truck with the gooseneck to Equine Affaire, since I just bought a trailer and hopefully won't be in the market for another for awhile. I will, however, indulge in the looking and drooling, as I intend that one be my retirement home a few years from now!! I might be in danger in the saddle department, however. If I increase the herd to 2 horses, will only 3 saddles be enough? And I'll definitely need halters, leads, longe lines, ground driving lines, and I'd REALLY like to find some long, or split reins made from soft mecate rope. Oh yeah, I don't have any mullen mouth bits, either. That should be taken care of. Ya just never know when you might need one.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

SwissMiss said:


> Lemme think: I have 1 horse, 2 saddles, 1 bitless bridle, 1 saddle pad, a rope and a nylon halter and 2 leadropes...


Well, you're one saddle ahead of me  I also have one saddle pack, a pair of riding gloves, and a portable electric corral. Oh, and a set of reins.

Would probably have a bit more, except my horse lives with the friend who got me started on riding, and she's had horses most of her life. Still, not a big collection, and what isn't regularly used is pretty worn out, and suitable only for emergency use.

Still, it's a far cry from the days when I could carry everything I owned in an Austin-Healey Sprite :-(


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

no no everyone has it wrong!!!!!!
She has everything already, in every form from every manufacturer in every size and color. I know how to get GoldenCoins to blow the dust outta her purse- go to EquineAffare with only a few hundred vendors and everything discounted! hahahaha
Sher


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

In response to Dreamcatcher Arabians and her bountiful supply of supplement scoops::::::

ok contest time!!!!!! 
Whoever has the most little scoops wins. 

Prize: A bag of scoops from everyone here mailed to you. 
Sheri


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

*equineaffare*



sarahfromsc said:


> I have one horse and five saddles.
> 
> Countless pads.
> 
> ...


Hubs and I are going also! 
No horses, just Pugs so hubs has reason to not walk and shop.


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

*Shamed Blanket Hoarding*

Oh Sheri Sheri you blanket hoarder you. 
1 94" heavy ballistic 400 gm
1 94" red custom show sheet gorgeous!
1 78" WB 200gm
1 78" sheet 
1 84" very patched loved stable blanket aka jammies
1 Baker blanket 80"
1 Baker fly coat 84"
1 WB blue plaid 250 to
1 WB blue with red piping to sheet 84"
1 WB Orican 300 
1 schneiders vtech free to 
1 schbeiders destroyed scratchy fly sheet gia y for 84" useless
1 stateline soft stretchy mesh fly coat 84"
1 blue antisweat barn sheet 84" 
1 400 gm with neck cover that can be removed Royal blue
1green 250 to nice! 
1 brown and some color to sheet 84"
2 fly dangler string covers use when riding- the best, from Weaver
1 slippery purple and fuscia show sheen stable coat 84" I made that!
Guess I sold the rest in a garage sale a few years ago. what was I thinking???


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What size of horse takes a 94" blanket?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Golden Horse said:


> What size of horse takes a 94" blanket?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A very large one; my 17h TB wears an 81", but then he's long in the leg and narrow. I'd imagine a good-sized draft horse would be that big; tall, _and_ thick. A better question, where the H do you _find_ a 94" blankie?!?

I had to look.
StormShield® 1680D Big Fella Turnouts in Big Fella Blankets at Schneider Saddlery
A big fella indeed 

Steve


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

JCnGrace said:


> I know, right? Who could blame us for not letting go of them.


Go the craft store and buy a few shadow boxes and put the tiniest/ cutest in the boxes and use them as decor! I did that for a friend who cleaned out her barn after the babies were grown.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

sarahfromsc said:


> Go the craft store and buy a few shadow boxes and put the tiniest/ cutest in the boxes and use them as decor! I did that for a friend who cleaned out her barn after the babies were grown.


 I have Thunder's leather halter trimmed with silver and a tiny leather foal halter already hanging on my office wall. What's hanging in the tack room are just well used, run of the mill nylon halters in every size from newborn all the way up to the point they could fit into full size halters. That is a good idea to use for my old guy's halter though.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Darn it still can't spend money...Dug out my Martin Saddlery headstall, and what do you know the bit on that is bigger than the one Fergie was wearing, and the reins on that set are plenty long enough....SOOOOO I now like her in rawhide, seeing as the bit fits, the reins are right...I will have to get a picture on Thursday....


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

*That hat thing*



Knave said:


> Ooh, I hope it's contagious. This winter I bought a lot of unnecessary stuff. I ride working cow horses/regular ranch horses. For some reason I thought it necissary to buy Bones an English hat thingy and polo wraps. The polo wraps I might be able to explain, but husband said that everyone will make fun of the hat.


Oh I am laughing. Out of dearest love for my old QH, when I started shipping him I got every form of protection possible and impossible.
The first time I put his shipping hat on, with all care and seriousness, when I finished, and turned around to look at him ..... I peed my pants from screaming laughing. Thank g
God I was alone otherwise someone woud've carted me off to the funny farm. 

QH= made for little kids in all of us with their love, patience and great patience and encouragement to being dressed up.


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

*94's*



george the mule said:


> A very large one; my 17h TB wears an 81", but then he's long in the leg and narrow. I'd imagine a good-sized draft horse would be that big; tall, _and_ thick. A better question, where the H do you _find_ a 94" blankie?!?
> 
> I had to look.
> StormShield® 1680D Big Fella Turnouts in Big Fella Blankets at Schneider Saddlery
> ...



Me !!!!!! I have 94's 
I have a brand new heavy weight ballistic to in navy and a 
brand new custom made show coat to stable blanket no fill in red with stunning white strappings. 

Used big fellers but also used my tack man and the Amish ladies at draft shows.


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

*equine affaire*



Change said:


> I'm a bucket hoarder. If it doesn't have holes, has a handle, I keep it. 5 gal, 1 gal, 1/2 gal. I just can't bear to let them go.
> 
> I'm not bringing the truck with the gooseneck to Equine Affaire, since I just bought a trailer and hopefully won't be in the market for another for awhile. I will, however, indulge in the looking and drooling, as I intend that one be my retirement home a few years from now!! I might be in danger in the saddle department, however. If I increase the herd to 2 horses, will only 3 saddles be enough? And I'll definitely need halters, leads, longe lines, ground driving lines, and I'd REALLY like to find some long, or split reins made from soft mecate rope. Oh yeah, I don't have any mullen mouth bits, either. That should be taken care of. Ya just never know when you might need one.


heres my cell phone on a pm to you for EA!


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

Change said:


> I'm a bucket hoarder. If it doesn't have holes, has a handle, I keep it. 5 gal, 1 gal, 1/2 gal. I just can't bear to let them go.
> 
> I'm not bringing the truck with the gooseneck to Equine Affaire, since I just bought a trailer and hopefully won't be in the market for another for awhile. I will, however, indulge in the looking and drooling, as I intend that one be my retirement home a few years from now!! I might be in danger in the saddle department, however. If I increase the herd to 2 horses, will only 3 saddles be enough? And I'll definitely need halters, leads, longe lines, ground driving lines, and I'd REALLY like to find some long, or split reins made from soft mecate rope. Oh yeah, I don't have any mullen mouth bits, either. That should be taken care of. Ya just never know when you might need one.



this is ridiculous what we hoard. I thought I " hoard" them al..... buckets?????
rofl


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

*So true about getting rid of stuff*



anndankev said:


> Murphy's Law:
> 
> As soon as your family talks you into giving up a piece you haven't used in umpteen years; you will need one just like it.
> 
> Solution: Keep everything.



Omg if I ever ever ever get rid of one more thing from pressure to unload I absolutely blow up and explode and die a terrible death. I am not kidding. 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

*94"s*



Golden Horse said:


> What size of horse takes a 94" blanket?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


awwwwwww my beloved Percheron mare. 
she passed away a few years ago. Without her is a horror.

Story; she adored brushing, and discovered a way to shuffle forward and backwards so I didnt have to move to brush her. Now isnt that brilliant? Her name was Joy but we called her JoyJoy as in Happy Happy Joy Joy.
We had her teammate Ollie but he couldnt be without her so we sold him to a person looking for a teammate. 


My babies weighed 2300 lbs, and they were not even that big. so gentle Joy was.I miss her awful I wish I could find another Percheron so reliable, loving, uncomplicated, ride bareback or saddle, great on trails and appreciative of nice stalls and beautiful pastures, loving kindness and grandchildren. I have recently gotten so taken advantage of with a drugged team that has almost cost my husband a finger and made me terrified of looking for another Joy in my life.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

There is no such thing as hoarding buckets. Leaky buckets with broken lips and no handles, that is probably hoarding. There are 1000 uses for buckets especially big ones. We get 5 gallon buckets, stacks of them, with lids, from the local doughnut shop, they get jam and whatever in them. We use them all.the.time. I have "buckets" from 350 gallons on down to quarts.

Blankets, that's iffy.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Avna said:


> Blankets, that's iffy.


Not when you have geldings that periodically go on blanket destruction rampages!! We can go for weeks with peace, then go out in the morning and find 3 blankets turned into confetti. And bonus points if that is a sunday morning (when none of the local horsey stores are open).

Solution: keep at least 2 spares( preferably 3) of every size and type of blanket needed for each horse. because they are tons cheaper to buy on sale at the end of season than in a panic during the winter.


I also hoard buckets. :hide:

Someone would think I also hoard grooming tools.. but I swear they reproduce in the night, as I can't even think of the last time I bought a brush! Yet we seem to have bunches..


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I was repairing Fergies spare blanket last night, I knew I was going to have to patch it, and also knew I had an old rain sheet that I was going to sacrifice for patches. Well I found a rain sheet, but it looked a bit nice to cut up, then I remembered, I had put the sheet in a bin bag hanging in the barn. Went and got it, this damaged blanket, missing its surcingles, and tipped it on the floor, and what do you know...

IT HAS SURCINGLES 

Seems like someone cut the seat belts out of the wrecked pick up, and turned them into surcingles, and it is a really nice rain sheet. I obviously took over in a bag ready to use, and all this time I thought it was still waiting me fixing it! 

So it was the first sheet that became the donor, and now Fergie has a pink blankie, with green patches, next time I go to the barn, I'll swap them out and repair the one she is wearing....


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I've never blanketed a horse, so that's probably why my opinion on blankets. I may get there . . . rarely have stabled a horse either, but my ideas changed when the horses were standing in a foot of liquid mud.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Avna said:


> I've never blanketed a horse, so that's probably why my opinion on blankets. I may get there . . . rarely have stabled a horse either, but my ideas changed when the horses were standing in a foot of liquid mud.


 I don't blanket mine either but that doesn't mean I don't have a whole stack of them waiting for the day they're needed:redface:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I changed Jazzie's blanket today (usually a job only done by DH who possibly loves her more than he loves me) and I thought 
This blanket (actually I really called it a rug as in UK speak) looks awful on her
So I came in and ordered her a new one
I keep buying bits that I never use, my new weakness, and I seem to have an awful lot of saddlepads, also never used and a few girths that I can't even remember buying which is rather disturbing


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Avna said:


> I've never blanketed a horse, so that's probably why my opinion on blankets. I may get there .


I would prefer not to.. but when a horse is shivering, I blanket (and they are out with good hay 24/7 and several shelters). Right now - where real temp is 16F and real feel is -11F according to our weather station - I have a nekkid mare, 2 geldings in middleweights, and 1 gelding in a heavy weight (he is trace clipped, so really not his fault he feels the cold). In 4 days, it's supposed to be 45F, so everyone may well be nekkid except for the clipped guy in a sheet.. thus needing what seems like a million different blankets for the spastic weather.

That justifies the hoarding.. surely.. :wink:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Trust me there are a million and one reasons for why you *have* to buy stuff!!!!
Retail Therapy ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh soothes the mind
Just avoid looking at your bank statements!!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

jaydee said:


> Trust me there are a million and one reasons for why you *have* to buy stuff!!!!
> Retail Therapy ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh soothes the mind
> Just avoid looking at your bank statements!!!!


See a very well balanced and sensible view...you can trust her, she is a Moderator, so it must be right.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

[raising hand] I have never had to blanket a horse, either. Ever. And yet, once upon a time I had 17 blankets/sheets. Why? Well, 1st there was this lot at the auction - great price for 5. Then there was this farm auction where I wanted the saddle which came in a lot with the rest of the barn stuff (3 more blankets). I think those had babies when I wasn't looking.

I will never own another blanket. If I buy one, a stray will find it's way into the tackroom, and the next thing you know, I'll have litter after litter!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

speaking of retail therapy.. guess were getting a new sectional couch...:icon_rolleyes: LOL


----------



## Werecat (Aug 23, 2015)

Since he's my first horse, I'm doing a lot of trial and error buying. Some stuff I just don't bother sending back lol. Or if I bought it from the tackstore 40 minutes away I don't bother making the drive, so I have brand new cinches (I measured him, I guess different materials allow for more stretch, some are tighter than others?). I haven't bought a bunch of saddles yet, but I am going to fall victim to that bug too, because it's already bit and just a matter of when it sets in


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Change said:


> [raising hand] I have never had to blanket a horse, either. Ever. And yet, once upon a time I had 17 blankets/sheets. Why? Well, 1st there was this lot at the auction - great price for 5. Then there was this farm auction where I wanted the saddle which came in a lot with the rest of the barn stuff (3 more blankets). I think those had babies when I wasn't looking.
> 
> I will never own another blanket. If I buy one, a stray will find it's way into the tackroom, and the next thing you know, I'll have litter after litter!


I dont blanket either BUT you just never know when one may need a blanket. LOL So when I find them cheap at a yard sale and they are small horse large pony size I buy them.

They normally end up on the milk cow when I transport her.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Just dawned on me last night I dont have a saddle for my horse right now.... or a bit. 

Yeah it dawned on me that I needed a helmet. LOL

See dd#3 took over the horse that was supposed to be mine. I got the horse back that I had given back so now we are up one horse. Most of the tack I had for me horse went to the horse that was supposed to be for me that dd#3 discovered works perfectly for her.

How is that for confusing?!!!

Now dd#1 wants on Aussie saddle with a horn so when she find and buys one her saddle will work for dd#3 and I can have my saddle back.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

The next saddle I want has a price tag on it that says $879. I've found that to be an excellent deterrent to pulling out my card...

However, I have discovered my secondary passion is to spend lots and lots of money at Lowe's buying all sorts of non-horse items which can be repurposed into fencing, barn with stalls, etc. It satisfies my need to spend on the critter without accumulating additional tack. 

Of course, there will come a day with all the fencing is up and the new barn with tack room will be done, and I'll have a rather good sized, almost empty tack room begging me to fill it! :-D


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Not just me that has a passion for places like Lowes and Home Depot then!!!
I wander around looking at random 'stuff' and think that I'm sure it could be really really useful for something just not sure what.


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

Avna said:


> There is no such thing as hoarding buckets. Leaky buckets with broken lips and no handles, that is probably hoarding. There are 1000 uses for buckets especially big ones. We get 5 gallon buckets, stacks of them, with lids, from the local doughnut shop, they get jam and whatever in them. We use them all.the.time. I have "buckets" from 350 gallons on down to quarts.
> 
> Blankets, that's iffy.


 Hrmph blankets being iffy. thats a sure way to give them a blanketapsychosis.


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> I was repairing Fergies spare blanket last night, I knew I was going to have to patch it, and also knew I had an old rain sheet that I was going to sacrifice for patches. Well I found a rain sheet, but it looked a bit nice to cut up, then I remembered, I had put the sheet in a bin bag hanging in the barn. Went and got it, this damaged blanket, missing its surcingles, and tipped it on the floor, and what do you know...
> 
> IT HAS SURCINGLES
> 
> ...


l this is getting really complicated for me to follow.


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

*sleight of hand*



phantomhorse13 said:


> I would prefer not to.. but when a horse is shivering, I blanket (and they are out with good hay 24/7 and several shelters). Right now - where real temp is 16F and real feel is -11F according to our weather station - I have a nekkid mare, 2 geldings in middleweights, and 1 gelding in a heavy weight (he is trace clipped, so really not his fault he feels the cold). In 4 days, it's supposed to be 45F, so everyone may well be nekkid except for the clipped guy in a sheet.. thus needing what seems like a million different blankets for the spastic weather.
> 
> That justifies the hoarding.. surely.. :wink:


I know thay blanket switcharoo. In Michigan the word about talking about the weather is "wait 5 minutes and it will change". True!!!!!

At any given moment over the next week I expect to use the 400 with neck (on now)
350 deep dish down to his knees 
200 wb beaten up but ok for 35-49 degrees.

so this week will be -15 to 40 degrees.


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

Change said:


> [raising hand] I have never had to blanket a horse, either. Ever. And yet, once upon a time I had 17 blankets/sheets. Why? Well, 1st there was this lot at the auction - great price for 5. Then there was this farm auction where I wanted the saddle which came in a lot with the rest of the barn stuff (3 more blankets). I think those had babies when I wasn't looking.
> 
> I will never own another blanket. If I buy one, a stray will find it's way into the tackroom, and the next thing you know, I'll have litter after litter!


HELLOOOH I just so have a home for orphaned blankets here. Those poor poor dear unwanted blankets.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Sheri Williams said:


> l this is getting really complicated for me to follow.



If you think that is complicated, try living it!:wink:

Thing is I knew I had bought a rain sheet, one singular....turns out have two, not one, also turns out I had fixed the one I thought that I had to fix in the future...

What it is to be an older tack hoarder, you keep finding new stuff you forgot you owned:cowboy:


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Well if any of you tack hoarders has a smallish leather halter they want to send my way, I am late to the game and trying desperately to catch up. My horse only has three halters (and the leather one is too big for her). A one-headed horse with only three halters to her name, I am feeling the shame here.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I must confess that I have been extremely negligent in Cally's lingerie. She only has one [GASP!!] nylon halter (in black), with matching rope lead. 

She does have three headstalls, though, bitted and bitless, a trooper saddle (her fave), an endurance saddle (my fave), and a 35lb Western roping saddle. It's the most comfortable for both of us, but usually I'm too lazy to heft that monster up onto her back. Multiple saddle pads - I think we're at 4 or 5; a pommel bag and saddle bags, of course. 

With the new boy coming, I'll have to do some shopping soon. He's black, so I'm thinking his gear should be something in the teal spectrum.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Only one halter?

One halter



WOW, I can't imagine having one halter....now I come to think on it I may have a halter habit


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Golden Horse said:


> Darn it still can't spend money...





> ...now I come to think on it I may have a halter habit


GH, I was loosing hope that you would recover, but I see you are feeling a bit better now.



Sheri Williams said:


> this is ridiculous what we hoard. I thought I " hoard" them al..... buckets?????
> rofl


I also hoard... I mean save buckets, even buy some new ones. Have to hide them from my Mom because she complains about them whenever she comes over. Behind chairs situated in corners, filling up deck boxes, an overhead shelf in the shed....



gingerscout said:


> speaking of retail therapy.. guess were getting a new sectional couch...:icon_rolleyes: LOL


Is this couch yours? Or your wife's? How many couches does she have already? You could use this to your advantage to get more saddles....to sit on you know. LOL


So ten+ years ago I was forced to move into a crummy house trailer. Not enough floor space for my stuff, so I resorted to hanging things on the walls, like boots with a piece of baling string run through the loops. 

Boots, I have never thrown a worn out pair of boots away. I have always liked pull on roper style boots, wear them out at the bend by the baby toe. 

My family cannot believe I save them. I have the material I need to make purses and things out of them, and sell them for a lot of money. LOL Someday.

I have a really ugly, really comfortable pair of black polymer EZ glide trail stirrups. I came up with a brilliant idea of using a pair of boot shafts to make hoods for them. Would cover up the ugliness, not big like tapaderos, the idea of hooded stirrups has always appealed to me.

A leather worker at a booth at Congress says my idea should work just fine. I have not tried it yet. Someday.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Id rather get a 2nd horse to sit on instead of a new saddle, but hey 2nd horse would call for a 2nd saddle.. ha ha ha.. I need to find one dead broke so I can actually go trail riding because it seems like pulling teeth to find anyone to go with now


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

gingerscout said:


> .. I need to find one dead broke so I can actually go trail riding because it seems like pulling teeth to find anyone to go with now


Why do you live so far away?????


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I seem to live in Antartica I swear.. I don't seem to live within 200 miles of anyone who wants someone to trail ride with and willing to take someone out.. If I wasn't being threatened with divorce if I go out and get a truck.. I would have done so already..LOL . Hopefully I can get a 2nd job and sack away money and just buy one outright, but with 2 car payments he thought of having another vehicle to buy isn't sitting too well with wife


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

*I am Positive I had "it"*



Golden Horse said:


> If you think that is complicated, try living it!:wink:
> 
> Thing is I knew I had bought a rain sheet, one singular....turns out have two, not one, also turns out I had fixed the one I thought that I had to fix in the future...
> 
> What it is to be an older tack hoarder, you keep finding new stuff you forgot you owned:cowboy:



I just cant seem to get over our scoop hoarder but at least they go to perform tasks.
I feel bad for the bucket brigade, thousands of the stacked into each other, tipping tipping..... 
I love tupperware but my husband for some miserable reason takes the bottoms and stacks the tops in many varied places. It c.an take millenia to find one matching top.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I am pleased to report that despite potential exposure, I have not contracted that dread virus. I stopped in to the CT Garvin's to check prices for delivery of a couple yards of gravel - - and walked out with a new nylon halter and matching lead, a rope halter with mecate lead, a D-ring snaffle, a galvanized tin feed bucket, a set of split rope reins, and a couple bags of insulators (had to buy _something_ practical). 

HAPPY TO BE VIRUS-FREE!!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations Change, so happy for you

:rofl::mylittlepony:


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Sheri Williams said:


> I love tupperware but my husband for some miserable reason takes the bottoms and stacks the tops in many varied places. It c.an take millenia to find one matching top.


They have _tops_ ?!?


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Change said:


> I am pleased to report that despite potential exposure, I have not contracted that dread virus. I stopped in to the CT Garvin's to check prices for delivery of a couple yards of gravel - - and walked out with a new nylon halter and matching lead, a rope halter with mecate lead, a D-ring snaffle, a galvanized tin feed bucket, a set of split rope reins, and a couple bags of insulators (had to buy _something_ practical).
> 
> HAPPY TO BE VIRUS-FREE!!!


You did well.


----------



## AlKhamsa (Feb 16, 2016)

Golden Horse said:


> I had to go to the city today, only had a couple of things that had to be done, so found time to visit all three tack stores
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you have a mild case of Spenditis. Don't worry this too shall pass. I suggest balancing your checkbook as the course of treatment. Whatever you have left over can be put in a special account, such as a savings, and repeat this each pay period. Do Not deduct from this for ahhh...3-6 months and then go shopping!!!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

well I was feeling sick, went to the doctor, and I think I am cured, new pad and reins ordered..LOL


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

So my friend is correct-I NEED to buy the dressage saddle I'm looking at. 
I ride trails behind the barn, nowhere else, but I only have 2 western saddles so far. OK good. that's settled then.

There must be a similar syndrome for fisherman. DH is evidently fighting the sickness pretty well, because he owns at least 50 rods, 10 reels, countless little bitty buggy, squiggly looking plastic wormy things, 2 boats (neither of which runs) and ice shanty and auger and heater, fish finder, .....


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I can't quit buying saddle bags! I picked out some for Christmas and then yesterday I found some more on sale. They were over 50% off so of course I had to order them. I just had to! They will probably outlast me and are very well made.......so why do I keep ordering them? I just can't pass up a good deal!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Meh why do I need saddle bags when I don't trail ride.. I want to get some, but trail ride enough that they would grow moss..LOL


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

AlKhamsa said:


> I think you have a mild case of Spenditis. Don't worry this too shall pass. I suggest balancing your checkbook as the course of treatment. Whatever you have left over can be put in a special account, such as a savings, and repeat this each pay period. Do Not deduct from this for ahhh...3-6 months and then go shopping!!!


Hahahahahahha, left over, that is a good one, I'm a farmer







concepts such as 'left over' do not apply.......


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I may need to be revaccinated. I just got a new horse. My saddle ratio is now 3:2. Pads 3:2. My halter ratio is 3:2. My lead ropes? 2:2. Longe line? 1:2 Headstalls 2:2, bits and hackamores 5:2. Rein sets: 7:2.

Yeah. I like reins.

But I seriously need to correct the ratios before the virus takes hold!!


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

*disturbing,yes*



jaydee said:


> I changed Jazzie's blanket today (usually a job only done by DH who possibly loves her more than he loves me) and I thought
> This blanket (actually I really called it a rug as in UK speak) looks awful on her
> So I came in and ordered her a new one
> I keep buying bits that I never use, my new weakness, and I seem to have an awful lot of saddlepads, also never used and a few girths that I can't even remember buying which is rather disturbing


omg I have the same issue! All of a sudden I have like 20 girths most that I cannot remember purchasing . Where did they come from??????
I have dressage mohairs still new in their bags, western mohairs filled with hairs, umpteen leather girths both long for jumping saddles and short for long billeted dressage saddles. But wht 5 of each? And these things are NOT cheap ones either!!!!
Maybe I am a split horse tack personalitys?


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

Cherie said:


> I have a different problem. Since I can't really train any more, I keep thinking I will get broke enough to clean the tack room and sell what I do not or can not use any more. It hurts to stand for very long and I cannot lift or bend over, so the junk is safe for another day. I could probably fill up the back of 2 or 3 pickup trucks with all of the stuff I need to clean up and sell. I know that nobody uses or ever will use much of it again. I really need to turn it into $$$$ but never seem to get it done. It includes several saddles and countless bridles and bits. I just have not got what it takes -- for another day. Plus it is kinda a sign I have completely given up.


HUGS:faceshot:


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

*bad advice!*



Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> LOL! I love the show shirt, agree whole heartedly with needing a 2nd saddle so you don't need to haul back and forward with the other one. BUT! I wouldn't have those white boots for all the tea in China, India and Malaysia, if they wrapped them in solid gold paper with diamond ribbons to tie it up with. OMG the laundry......


I disagree 100% on the white horse boots! Today on Pinterest I read the magic of keeping your girth elastic white- brush them with a toothbrush and whitening toothpaste! I swear it so! So she could scrubby them up with toothpaste! I will try this on something when I can find anything tha t is white.


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

Rain Shadow said:


> At least your sickness is keeping you from buying things that make no sense!
> 
> I have two horses. Only one rideable. I have 6 saddles if you don't count the one with a broken tree that I keep meaning to get rid of.
> 
> ...


dont get rid of the broke saddle put it on a wood thing with 4 wheels and make a great riding toy for someone


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


I don't get it why is everyone laughing? shuffling boot in the dust.


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

Change said:


> Equine Affaire is beginning to sound more and more like the NFR trade show. What a wonderful way to be inoculated against the Virus. Hmm. I should have my tax return in my account before April...  I should be safe for at least a year after. Hope my truck is big enough.


we could help truck some stuff from EA if need be!!!! 
we are camping there, in our giant trailswest horsetrailer. 
send pm if you want my cell phone to say hi or look at a saddle, a horse.....


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

Change said:


> [raising hand] I have never had to blanket a horse, either. Ever. And yet, once upon a time I had 17 blankets/sheets. Why? Well, 1st there was this lot at the auction - great price for 5. Then there was this farm auction where I wanted the saddle which came in a lot with the rest of the barn stuff (3 more blankets). I think those had babies when I wasn't looking.
> 
> I will never own another blanket. If I buy one, a stray will find it's way into the tackroom, and the next thing you know, I'll have litter after litter!


Bwahahawawawahaa


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank the Lord, I think I maybe in a small recovery...

Yesterday was a rough day, ended up having to go to the City, and while we were there DH is asking if I need to go to any of the tack stores, and I give my standard, for now, reply, "Nope, don't need to go shopping, there is no sparkly doodad or gizmo that will make Fergie and I do better, all I need is more lesson time" 

He very sweetly asked, "Well how about something for your turnout, doesn't the judge like to see nice things"

" Well yes, BUT, in dressage as long as everything is legal and tidy, you are not going to gain extra marks"

So we didn't go shopping....

Today though, I was doing an inventory, and grooming Ace, Gibbs and little Pearl and I NEED new grooming tools, I have to do a check exactly what is needed, but my two big trusty plastic mane combs are dead, and now I have to have 3 sets of grooming tools, one in the show trunk, one at the barn and one here, shopping is definitely happening!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Got a couple amazing deals in the consignment section of a tack store we happened to pass on the way home today.. to the tune of a $140 pair of tights (still with the tags on them) for $30 and a $100 pair of half chaps (also with tags on them) for $40. And I don't even have to worry about my DH fussing, as he was with me and the chaps are for him.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:loveshower: Love deals like that...Oh and I bought ear puffs for Fergie, even with shipping and exchange rate, 3 pairs from the States, same price as one pair up here


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I went to tractor supply.. oops a bag of treats and a new circular curry comb made its way home somehow.. how did those get in the bag..LOL


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I may be getting sick because today I looked at all the headstalls and reins hanging on their hooks and thought "I really should sell some of this stuff". That's bad, reeeally bad!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

JCnGrace said:


> I may be getting sick because today I looked at all the headstalls and reins hanging on their hooks and thought "I really should sell some of this stuff". That's bad, reeeally bad!



mg::shock: Sounds serious...best keep a close eye in yourself!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I know! If I start a thread in the "tack for sale" section contact the mods and have them delete it immediately! LOL


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

The next purchase for me - Very Soon - is going to have to be hay. I'm down to 10 bales, and with an added belly to fill, it won't last much longer!


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Change said:


> The next purchase for me - Very Soon - is going to have to be hay. I'm down to 10 bales, and with an added belly to fill, it won't last much longer!


Hi Change, All.

Well, _that_ doesn't count. At ten bales in my barn, I'd be frantic.

I just ordered a $$$ manure spreader; I don't think that counts either. Too bad, 'cause it got priority over a motorcycle I greatly desired, but didn't really need. (I only have four or five . . .)

I did buy George a nice new breeching off of ebay this morning; "Best Offer Accepted". That _does_ count, as there is absolutely nothing wrong with the one we have; a little poop in the padding, maybe.

I feel better, now 

ByeBye! Steve


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

*George* - I agree; hay doesn't count, and I'm about 3 bales from frantic since my guy has never not had hay. The hay, however, will definitely cause a slow-down on my impulse-buying!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh - and I would ~love~ to get a manure spreader (how country is THAT?), but the priorities say I have to get the driveway and barn built & finished first!


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

ChitChatChet said:


> Hmm I bought myself a new helmet yesterday.
> 
> My excuse was dd#3 stole a horse I got for myself. She found out he is perfect for her. So....... she needs a helmet right? So..... I gave her my old one and ordered the one I have been drooling over for quite some time.
> 
> Troxel Dakota in trail dust. I am hoping I really like the SureFit™ Pro Fit System. Am use to dial fit which I adore.


The helmet I bought?? Incredibly tight. So I sold it to a friend and bought another one. Waiting for it to arrive.

While I was placing my order for the second helmet it dawned on me we needed another bit cause you know dd#3 took the horse I was going to ride and my bridle.

Then dd#1 has decided she wants an Australian saddle so we have been shopping. Borrowed one from a friend, fit dd's horse very well, too big for dd. Returned it. Traded for a aussie saddle from another friend, fit dd great, doesn't fit her horse. We'll have to see if it fits another of our horses. The search continues.


----------



## Samson5261 (Jul 25, 2013)

I must be very sick! I have 2 horses but only have 1 saddle, saddle pad and girth. 2 halters, 2 lead ropes, 2 bridles, and 2 bits. That's all my tack at the moment. I had more but I sold all of it for some reason? I can't remember why now! Lol

Buckets on the other hand I have plenty of!! At last found I have about 20 just sitting in my yard!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

*Samson* - get thee to a tack-store immediately and buy something! Anything! I've heard you can become terminally afflicted with this virus. Better yet... if you are reading this, open another window and log on to Amazon and order something. You'll feel better almost immediately. We are Very Worried about you!

I re-inoculated myself after George's comments about what does and does not count. Decided I wanted a bareback saddle but don't need one - so I bought one. I also bought something else that's supposed to arrive tomorrow, but I can't recall what it was, so it must not be essential. 

I feel much better now.


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

trailhorserider said:


> I can't quit buying saddle bags! I picked out some for Christmas and then yesterday I found some more on sale. They were over 50% off so of course I had to order them. I just had to! They will probably outlast me and are very well made.......so why do I keep ordering them? I just can't pass up a good deal!


Its so weird I am missing my beloved floral leather saddlebags. Your post reminded me of them. I think I need to replace them.


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

*How much money do i need?????*

I casually mentioned to my hubs this morning that I would need some shopping money for our trip to EquineAffaire. He said, well think about it and let me know. 

ok people, heres a golden opportunity for you to shop on my dime. 
There is going to be a giant consignment area, like a buildings size. 

If I was going to buy a western saddle, I would want a 16" and fairly lightweight so hubs can throw it up on Micky for me. Hubs is 5'0" tall and Micky is 16.3. 

Any suggestions as to brands and price I could expect to pay. There is a 35% commission taken out of sold price, so I am sure many items have that 35% built in. 

Saddle pads, bridles bits brushes glammy crap and blinga da ding will all be in the shopping carts. 

longe lines pickets, I just cant begin to imagine what is there.


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

Change said:


> *Samson* - get thee to a tack-store immediately and buy something! Anything! I've heard you can become terminally afflicted with this virus. Better yet... if you are reading this, open another window and log on to Amazon and order something. You'll feel better almost immediately. We are Very Worried about you!
> 
> I re-inoculated myself after George's comments about what does and does not count. Decided I wanted a bareback saddle but don't need one - so I bought one. I also bought something else that's supposed to arrive tomorrow, but I can't recall what it was, so it must not be essential.
> 
> I feel much better now.



ugh ugh ugh I bought a gorgeous suede orange bareback pad super quality 
parelli or something like that. Got it home and barely fits around my underweight Selle Francaise. really too snug. lol. if he breathes it will burst. anyone want to buy it? I will take $50 for it. not even used 1x. lol.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Sheri Williams said:


> Any suggestions as to brands and price I could expect to pay. There is a 35% commission taken out of sold price, so I am sure many items have that 35% built in.


That is so hard to answer especially if thee is commission built in, the good thing is that you will be able to go around and get hands on a lot of saddles, and that will help you compare quality. Look at my favorite, Reisnman, LOVE mine and would buy another one tomorrow if I had the money :wink: ALso Circle Y, Crates, Billy Cook, Corriente, Hereford Tex Tan, Big Horn, search out those brands and look carefully feel the quality of the leather and the weight of the saddles, that is what you are looking for.


:sad: My Facebook memory that popped up today, I was sad because I had sold my Big Horn, but had bought 2 saddles to replace it, and I had 10, yes 10 saddles in my tack room., those were the days.http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

The forgotten non-essential purchase arrived today! A 30" Jolly Ball for the horses. I should be getting the bareback saddle tomorrow. I've never owned a bareback saddle. I keep wondering if it will just slide off if I put any weight in the stirrup to mount! YIKES!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

What kind did you get?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

No to stirrups on a bare back pad, please take them off and chuck them, mount from a block, or a gate, or anything


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

JCnGrace said:


> What kind did you get?


 Are you asking about the ball or the bareback pad? :wink:

Jolly ball:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00474R4MC?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00

bareback saddle:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002HVT5N8?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

Figured I'd just let you see both!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry, I meant the bareback saddle.

I bought one of these a while back and I mostly like it.

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=af601464-416f-4e51-8431-e2466dfb8b52&gas=mustang%20soft%20ride

It really holds the heat in and that's the worse thing about it. I'm going to try putting a pad under it to see if it helps but then I don't know if that will cause it to slide around. I haven't tried mounting or dismounting or even riding with the stirrups, it's on the experiment list. I figure if it's stable enough to allow me to at least dismount then it ought to be ok to use the stirrups while riding.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Sheri Williams said:


> ugh ugh ugh I bought a gorgeous suede orange bareback pad super quality
> parelli or something like that. Got it home and barely fits around my underweight Selle Francaise. really too snug. lol. if he breathes it will burst. anyone want to buy it? I will take $50 for it. not even used 1x. lol.



Sheri, 

I am interested in the orange suede bareback pad. Would you post a pic of it please. Seriously. I only have 2 and my daughter absconded with one of them.

The Parelli bareback pads have regular d-rings. So regular tie straps are used with a regular cinch. Does yours have some kind of fixed strap to be used as the girth? If so I probably do not want it. Again, would like to see a pic. You could bring it to Equine Affaire, I'm hoping to see you there.

Oh another thing, just to clarify that I am still clear of the sickness going around. I bought another pair of clearance gloves. LOL


P.S. Change, I agree with GH, ditch the stirrups on your pad, It's great riding without them anyway.

P.S.S. JC, I recommend removing the stirrups from your's, too.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Change, 

The bad news: I don't have a giant ball for my horses, but I hear that some horse bite them to get a hold of them and shake them around. Which naturally puts a hole in them, deflates and ruins them.

The good news: There is on the market a solution which can be bought. A loose fitting cover for the ball that a horse can grab a hold of with their teeth and not destroy the ball. 

I do not know if the covers are more or less costly than a new ball. LOL


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

*ann & GH* - I will probably ride without using the stirrups; The only reason I ordered a pad with them is because I can't get on without them, and since I often ride alone, it would be nice to NOT have to walk several miles home if I drop my phone (again).

*JC - *My saddle should arrive tomorrow. I'll let you know whether it holds heat as I plan to use it to get T'go used to something cinched around his girth with floppy things. If it does arrive tomorrow and I get home during daylight, I might just try it immediately!


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Helmet # 2? Didn't fit either so I sold it locally too. Found the helmet that fit my head? $100!!!!! 

Sold me beloved 2 horse trailer that I have had for 12 years. Love that thing. Could get it anywhere and everywhere.

Had bought a 4 horse/ stock trailer last year and its been sitting every since. Need to check bearings and it will be good to go.

Am driving 4 hours one way today to hopefully buy a diesel crew cab. I pray the guy was honest in all his answers to my questions.... I don't want a wasted 8 hours worth of driving.

Shopping therapy


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

We went to the city again today, and 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I BOUGHT NEW REINS

:loveshower::loveshower: I'm cured.......


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

YAY! So glad you could shake off that disease!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I think I've caught a touch of the bug; I've been to TSC and CT Garvin (local feed/tacks store) and only bought essentials. Do feed pans, grass seed, and grooming tools/antimicrobial shampoo count as "stuff?"


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

There is nothing to buy in this town, only decent tack store closed and the other one has no selection, I have a better supply of things in my stash at home. It's this darn internet at work that kills me. You have access to all the things you think you need/want. I put myself on restriction as of now. But I still look....


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Change said:


> . Do feed pans, grass seed, and grooming tools/antimicrobial shampoo count as "stuff?"


At a pinch, but not as much as new reins :wink: They count because I didn't actually NEED them


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Well GH, I did not catch whatever it was you had.

I have bought 2 new buckets, and.... and.... gulp.... 2 more saddles :hide:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I soooooo need/want a new saddle, well not new, old, I need a saddle for home here...I wonder if I can find enough stuff to sell to buy another


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I could use another saddle. I only have 3 right now.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Seems whatever it is I have may be 'catching' though, eh? LOL


I couldn't help it. My daughter wanted one of my saddles to use on her lesson horses. So I said OK until I could find her one of her own.

So that meant it was OK to go saddle shopping. LOL

Both of these new old saddles are from sellers who did not know what they had.

The buckstitched red suede one is complete with red suede stirrups, in great shape.

The old Hereford was listed at the wrong size .... and with horrible pics of it laid out flat, I got her to put it on a stand and take new pics the day before bidding was over. Think I've got something good with this one.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

*I believe I have caught this dreaded disease*

I too believe I have this dreaded disease....look what I bought this week.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Kay - I think you've hit on the perfect vaccine for the disease! With 2 1/2 new horses, you absolutely MUST go shopping and buy lots of pretty (and unnecessary) stuff!


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

You are so right Change.

Coming up with excuses to continue spending non-existent money.....

Editing to say the foal is not mine...just the two mares.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It is possible that I went to the tack store today to get a replacement concho...which the didn't have because he ordered the wrong ones, next time maybe.... While I was there I MAY have been looking at their boots, and noticed that they carried Pro Choice glitter boots, but only had green and blue on the shelf. I possibly asked them if they could get white ones at the same price, and she said YES!!!

I don't believe her yet, because they are priced below any price I have seen for glitter boots, but IF and IF she can order the white at the price, then I MAY just have to go ahead and buy :wink:


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

My oh my, 2 new mares. Just think of all the stuff they'll need.

And I do like the way this thread is evolving - with pics of our new stuff. 

Hope to see some white glitter boots soon.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

"My name is Steve, and I am a . . . Collector."
Of late, I have been accumulating LongEars Figurines, altho I have a number of horses that have caught my not-overly-discriminating eye as well. They were living in numerous herds scattered thru various book cases until The Missus basically laid down the law. I guess when you can't see the books for the critters . . .
Yesterday, we went to a consignment antique/junk store (a _very_ dangerous place), picked out a glass display case, and brought it home.
Last night, I started moving the herds into their new pasture. A foto: This represents perhaps 1/3 of the collection, and the smaller pieces at that. Looks like I'm gonna need to go back for a second display case (and this really nice hand-carved carousel horse I saw there).
Feelin' Great; Thanks  Steve


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

*George* my first thought when I saw the picture (before even reading the post): "there is still empty space!"


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

SwissMiss said:


> *George* my first thought when I saw the picture (before even reading the post): "there is still empty space!"


Yep; a man has to have a goal in life


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I absolutely adore the little pink muley on the 4th shelf. I have a similar accumulation, but my 'herd' should more properly be called a 'flight.' Lots of dragons and gryphons!


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

well happily to report I have a new obsession. Thank God. 

we are outfitting FlatTire (our 11,000lb 4 horse WB Lq trailer and truck to go on her maiden voyage. 

In this weeks blob I will be writing about how much money can you spend not doing anything. We have planned on leaving the 6th for equine affaire.......

wanderingwilliams.com

email is [email protected]


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Change said:


> I absolutely adore the little pink muley on the 4th shelf. I have a similar accumulation, but my 'herd' should more properly be called a 'flight.' Lots of dragons and gryphons!


Hi Change!

Thanks; he's a vintage Japanese celluloid "bobble-head" (the head and neck are suspended, and nod), from the 50s or early 60s.
My wife has a flight of pewter dragons, some with crystals and such. They got to stay on the bookshelf :-/

ByeBye! Steve


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Kay Armstrong said:


> I too believe I have this dreaded disease....look what I bought this week.


You win.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I am definitely disease free, I just bought a headstall and reins because, um.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Kay Armstrong said:


> I too believe I have this dreaded disease....look what I bought this week.


You win!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Ooooh, wants...................Nice Crates Ladies Trail Reining Saddle 17" Seat Real Sheepsking EXC Cond | eBay


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

I just bought _this_









But I'm not sure if I'm actually disease-free, because I needed a saddle that fits my horse :think:

Maybe looking for another saddle will help?


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Steve...looks like you have some empty shelves there....you better get cracking or we'll think you've found the cure!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm too poor to buy stuff I don't need. *pout*

The saddle I just bought, I needed, and the wither relief pad was so the saddle will fit better until Aires fills out some.

My last frivolous purchase was a $7 black cotton lead rope for showing (really don't want to spend the money on a leather lead, TBH, and our shows are very informal).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## weeedlady (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm heading to Equine Affaire in Columbus, OH tomorrow morning. The credit cards are ready. Any sickness I might have had brewing will be eliminated, I'm sure.
M


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm going to equine affair Friday! My moms in town visiting for my birthday so maybe I'll have her credit card


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Annnnnd, having nearly killed my horse I need to do something to feel better, I have a bid on what _could_ be a steal of a deal saddle, Nice brand, but poorly marketed, shhhhhh don't tell anyone!

Next to find someone who can bring it up here, or speak to person I know with US post box......see if I can ship there, then watch it like a hawk....


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Swiss--What a neat saddle! Can you share a little more info about it? <3

Being out of work and not riding (hurray, more surgeries...) has kept me from making frivolous purchases lately.
But I have been eyeing new helmets? I don't need one (especially since I'm not even riding right now xD) but I /want/ one o,o


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

sad to report that due to having had to spend well over a grand on our old dog who is now blind, I will NOT be able to head to equine affaire... :-(


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My friends are horrible enablers. :lol: I got a call yesterday from the owner of the tack shop where I bought my saddle. First words out of her mouth were "I just took a bridle in that would match that saddle of yours _perfectly_! I'm not sure it'll fit the boy, though. But you can always try it!" :rofl: She seemed rather crestfallen that I was not interested and already have a bridle that matches perfectly.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Change said:


> sad to report that due to having had to spend well over a grand on our old dog who is now blind, I will NOT be able to head to equine affaire... :-(


Oh no, so sorry Change.
http://www.horseforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Well, I did make it to EA and bought stuff I really didnt need. Like a new silver belly hat, ice leg wraps, ******, bling for the bridle, new bosal and mecate, some shirts. One thing I could not find is a pair of decent boots.

I can't find any with a taller shaft and a non square toe.

Tomorrow is another day!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

sarahfromsc said:


> Like a new silver belly hat


And what *she says carefully* is a silver belly hat?


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Golden Horse said:


> And what *she says carefully* is a silver belly hat?


 The color of my new cowboy hat......lol....really didn't need a new hat, but I dont have this color!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This > https://www.cavenders.com/western/cowboy-hats/felt-cowboy-hats/resistol-felt-cowboy-hats/RNX75TCS


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

waresbear said:


> This > https://www.cavenders.com/western/cowboy-hats/felt-cowboy-hats/resistol-felt-cowboy-hats/RNX75TCS


That is the color, but I had the gentlemen reshape the dang thing.....lolol. I couldn't find what I wanted so I told him what I wanted it to look like and he told me to come back in an hour. So I went to my truck and cracked open a corona....lol


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

*I'm cured*

There is hope for all, I am CURED of that mysterious affliction....I am now back to normal.

I have bought sparkly boots for Fergie, and have an ear bonnet on order, now both of those could be considered frivolous spending, seeing as she had a set of perfectly serviceable boots that I bought second hand for a quarter of the price of the new set, an expense by the way that became totally justified by over hearing a youngster say (in tones of wonder) She has SPARKLY boots, as I was leading her out at the last show we went to. The ear bonnet, well the nice one I had for Gibbs doesn't fit, and the two cheapies REALLY don't fit, even though we tried to alter them, so obviously a custom bonnet is needed.

I am about to buy a nice, well nice color but cheap, saddle blanket to go over my pad for showing, and I may possibly of accidentally bid on a teal show shirt for me, 8 hours to go on that one.....

See all better :loveshower::loveshower:


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

LOL Glad you are cured GH!! 

I've only just found out what its like not to live with this disease... now that I am leasing I can suddenly justify buying... well everything lol. 

I am temporarily back in the Netherlands (live in Argentina) and everything is SO MUCH cheaper here... It doesnt help that there is a ginourmous tack store near where I was staying.. and a show where there was a guy selling stuff... 

I bought in the span of a week: A Pikeur competition jacket, show breeches, schooling breeches, stirrups, a hairnet, paddock boots and chaps. 

The paddock boots were only 50 euros and are leather so that was a good deal. but then i needed chaps that matched cause I cant be all fancy in my new show clothes and wear my old stretched out chaps right? so i said ok ill go back to the tackstore and buy the 29euro chaps they have on the website... 

...of course I ended up buying the 129 euro ones instead... Theyre pretty though 

Guess I've been cured too


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Loves those breeches @Luce73 what a pretty color


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

GH, I think I have already awarded you a Gold Star and a Blue Ribbon.

You now are awarded the Champion Belt Buckle (sparkly of course):












Luce73 said:


> ... I can suddenly justify buying... well everything lol.
> ...
> I bought in the span of a week: A Pikeur competition jacket, show breeches, schooling breeches, stirrups, a hairnet, paddock boots and chaps.
> ...
> Guess I've been cured too


Afraid you have second place at the moment. LOL

Your list of new items seems to be attire for the rider. 
Missing is attire for the horse. LOL


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

anndankev said:


> Afraid you have second place at the moment. LOL
> 
> Your list of new items seems to be attire for the rider.
> Missing is attire for the horse. LOL


LOL I know but thats more because the horse already comes with everything and anything I buy I wont be able to use on him since the owner wants her stuff on him lol

Getting better is a process


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm on the verge of potentially, possibly, being cured.

Cally has extremely high withers and the saddle pads I have just aren't working for her. I've added two contoured saddle pads to my Amazon wish list. And an Aussie saddle (which will make 4 for 2 horses). I also just bought two new rope halters (blue for Tango and green for Cally), which brings me up to 5 halters.

Not specifically for the horses, but also on the wish list are a propane stovetop, a coffee percolator, and a traveling composting toilet for future LQ horse trailer camping.

And a bit farther from the horses - a Keurig for my office. So I can continue to work and earn the money to pay for all of the above. ;-)


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi All!

Horse attire: Valley Vet had our favorite Weatherbeeta fly sheets on sale, and I picked up a spare in each size; 72, 78, 81. And also some more fly leggings, but those are more or less consumables for my gang. And I ordered another yacht rope rein off of ebay the other day.

Felt better immediately.

Steve


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

So happy to have come across the buy two get one free sale on smarpak breeches. Bought the full seat silicone model. Now hold on to your hats for the big ticket items. Shopping for my next horse trailer........hoping for a 2+1 floorplan.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Kay Armstrong said:


> So happy to have come across the buy two get one free sale on smarpak breeches. Bought the full seat silicone model. Now hold on to your hats for the big ticket items. Shopping for my next horse trailer........hoping for a 2+1 floorplan.


Please let me know how you like the breeches! I am looking at them for quite a while now :wink:


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

SwissMiss said:


> Please let me know how you like the breeches! I am looking at them for quite a while now :wink:


Will do SwissMiss. Should arrive in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Kay Armstrong said:


> Will do SwissMiss. Should arrive in the mail tomorrow.


So excited to ride in them. Love the fabric and the look. The fit is as usual on me...fits in the bum, but the waist is a bit on the big side. A belt will have to fix the minor problem. This is the first (3) pair of breeches that I've purchased that aren't a "tights" style. They have hook and loop closure with a zipper. Quite nice. Glad I was feeling ill on Friday to make this purchase. And yay Smartpak, what fast shipping!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Good to hear you like them! I love my kneepatch ones, but on cool day when my mare was feeling quite frisky (and a freshly oiled saddle), I was wishing for a little more "stickiness"...


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I have been temporarily inoculated against this disease. This weekend's acquisitions include:

A new (used) saddle that fits Cally perfectly!








A free 'silver' and leather halter (that came free with the saddle).








A new latigo for the new saddle
(no picture - y'all know what a leather latigo looks like)

And I've ordered a felt lined cinch, also for the new saddle.
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41WLALyjObL._SX522_.jpg

I should be disease free for at least a week!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Darn it @Change, I have been looking for this thread in my subscriptions....hadn't realised you had bumped it to the top....

I'm really cured, have no cash, do not NEED yet another halter, but dang this is nice https://shop.20x60.com/collections/...iera-vienna-halter-black-black-white-or-brown


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Very pretty, @Golden Horse. Did you get it?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Change said:


> Very pretty, @*Golden Horse* . Did you get it?


*Sigh* No, I really can't afford it at the moment, need to get a teal saddle blanket next......which reminds me, a friend bought this at a tack swap, paid $30 for it, and has decided that she will never wear it, it should fit me, so (in good Sask fashion, she is going to give it to my Chiropractor who is going to her place the day before she comes to our barn) I get next dibs on it, in a couple of weeks


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I love brown and teal, that brown looks like it matches the beautiful halter perfectly. :wink:

I love new used saddles, halters, latigo, and cinches (especially). Having 5 new cinches though (well now 2 are used), I have ordered a mohair fiador for a bosal.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Tack hoarders, Unite! ;-)


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Change said:


> Tack hoarders, Unite! ;-)


There used to be a thread when I first joined the forum five years ago called "Tack Hoarders Anonymous" or something like that. It was a fun thread.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

SwissMiss said:


> Good to hear you like them! I love my kneepatch ones, but on cool day when my mare was feeling quite frisky (and a freshly oiled saddle), I was wishing for a little more "stickiness"...


The "tights" I've been riding in are Kerrits full seat Sit Tight...have ridden in them for years....love them for stickiness....


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

When we were on our way to Vancouver last month, I had hubby stop at the huge Greenhawk store in Abbotsford. He waited in the car and answered some texts, he actually gave me $300 cash. I bought new schooling breeches, 2 pairs of zocks, some new brushes, a few show grooming products, a new light weight breathable show shirt, total? $279 ! I get back in the car, he says where's the change? Haha, silly man.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

@waresbear change, what was he thinking...what shirt did you get? I have a couple of Equine Couture technical show shirts that I had been keeping forever, seeing as I am unlikely to be showing English again I decided to use them to school in LOVE them, so cool to wear


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I believe it's Elation brand, has mesh on the sides.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I AM SO CURED :grin:

My Red Head has cured me, not only do I have show shirts, she has sparkly boots, a saddle blanket, custom made ear bonnet, and I have just ordered a custom made nose band for her!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I still think she needs sparkly teal boots, too!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

^^^^need pictures!!!!


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

I think Golden Horse is delusional----there is no cure for this illness except more buying, which is only a temporary fix! 


I agee she needs sparkly teal boots and to check out all those shirts in pretty colors for another complete outfit and of course coordinating pad, boots, and bonnet for Fergie.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

waresbear said:


> ^^^^need pictures!!!!


LOL, can't see the noseband, it is being made at the moment, what else would you like to see?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Whatever you got laying around, I am making a trip to the big city soon, I need some ideas, lol.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well lets see, there's the custom made bonnet










So I had to order a saddle blanket to match, and a show shirt, of course with great timing I was waiting for the solid teal shirt to arrive, when my friend offered to sell me the other one, at such a good price I couldn't say no.









All in all I love the teal on her









I love the feel of the other shirt though, it is good, oh and you can see her sparkly boots here


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Of course that doesn't explain how the cure came about, and it started with this

Fergie lost a concho off her breast collar









The local store was going to get a replacement, but found they couldn't get a match so when my son went in to pick up the concho, he called me up, LOL I was driving husband round a field at the time, trying to have two conversations, he explained that they didn't have and exact match, but they had close, or for a few dollars more they had sparkly ones...well I told him to by a pair of plain, but he didn't listen, and he bought the top pair here









I liked the colour so much I just started dressing her in it!

OH next is a pretty hat band for the hell hat


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm feeling very sick also.. Bought some brown chaps/new matchy matchy set/ new jodhpurs


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Golden Horse said:


> Of course that doesn't explain how the cure came about, and it started with this
> 
> Fergie lost a concho off her breast collar
> 
> ...





See you aren't cured--now you need to buy a new hat band and while you're at the tack store, you should check out new gloves to match!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Prairie said:


> See you aren't cured--now you need to buy a new hat band and while you're at the tack store, you should check out new gloves to match!


WHEN I wear gloves, they are nice plain black ones, and I seem to have two pairs in my show trunk. That is certainly one area that does not need any bling to draw attention. My hands are STILL a work in progress, I thought they were so much better, then I watched a video, and YUK, no, a little better, but it FEELS a lot better than it looks


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

If you have blinged gloves, maybe you will be more conscious of what your hands are doing. My "trick" for keeping hands steady is to grab a few strands of mane---if I pull them out, my hands are too busy.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I love con his to add a touch of bling! When I go to Equine Affaire, the first place I hit is Rodeo Drive Conchos. It is a sickness.

Speaking of which, is seriously looking at another horse to own a sickness?


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

No. You're fine. LOL


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Whew. I was getting worried.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

@sarahfromsc - it's only a symptom of the disease. Not _buying _that next horse is proof that you are sick!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Having more horses lets one display more of their tack at one time. LOL


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Very sound thinking @anndankev


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

There's a breast collar at the local feed store that I want really badly. Don't necessarily need one, but this one would look amazing on the boy and would match my saddle beautifully. It's medium oil with turquoise studs down the center of each strap. I keep hinting at DH that it'd make a great birthday present.


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

Haha reading this lot is so funny...but seriously.....
I have 1 horse....
2 saddles..Western and English of course..now daughter "needs" a dressage saddle..you know for all the dressage riding she does!!!
5 bridles of various colours
4 bits
Umpteen bits of tack that we buy but never use!!!!
And 5 rugs...but I just bought another cos it was cheap!!!
More boots and wraps than you can shake a stick at and 3 sets of stirrups and leathers.....etc etc etc the list goes on and I forgot what ever else is in the plastic tubs!!!
SOMEBODY HELP ME..:dance-smiley05::dance-smiley05:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Calm down @Chaz80, you do not need help, most of us would consider that fairly normal, unless you think you are short of stuff, in which case, "let us help you"


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

Golden Horse said:


> Calm down @Chaz80, you do not need help, most of us would consider that fairly normal, unless you think you are short of stuff, in which case, "let us help you"


Oh I always need more stuff lol,but him indoors stops me "wasting money on stuff we don't need or can't afford" which most days includes the horse:shock:


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> There's a breast collar at the local feed store that I want really badly. Don't necessarily need one, but this one would look amazing on the boy and would match my saddle beautifully. It's medium oil with turquoise studs down the center of each strap. I keep hinting at DH that it'd make a great birthday present.


Why wait for a birthday?!! 

Would make a great just because present!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Buying stuff one (or one's horse) actually needs doesn't really count, does it?


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Change said:


> Buying stuff one (or one's horse) actually needs doesn't really count, does it?


Well, then. "Need" is easily rationalized. Things like hay, grain, and meds obviously don't count. Supplements and treats, you're getting on shaky ground. Horse toys and bling . . .

But in the end, if it makes you feel better, it counts. If it makes you feel better, _and_ puts a big dent in your checking account, it counts even more.

For instance, I recently bought a used Supracor English pad off of eBay. While it wasn't cheap, it was actually a pretty good deal. It fits great, and Oily sez he likes it. Strikes against it "counting".

OTOH, we only go out in his Dressage saddle a couple times a season, and other than being butt-ugly, there was nothing wrong with his Parelli pad. Strikes in it's favor, no?

Does it count, or not? Philosophy of Spending 101 ;-)

Steve


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

@george the mule - so buying pads for Cally's orthopedic tennis-shoes doesn't really count because 1) she needs them, and 2) she likes them? Falls into the same category as feed, meds, etc. 

Hmmm. Guess that means I'm highly at risk, since the last thing I bought was over a month ago. Looks like I'm due another vaccination! That contoured pad is looking better and better!


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

Gosh, I so need to step up my game. My problem is that I keep filling the shopping bag on several online shops, then I think over it, and keep removing stuff! And then I find other stuff to add in the bag... 

And I don't even have my own saddle yet mg: But this is almost fixed. I just haven't decided the winning model yet. I also have only one bridle and reins, would need some in biothane, but cannot decide colour to start with, so not going to get any for now. I have (only) 4 saddle pads, and two more in my mind that I want. I also need grooming stuff, synthetic stirrup leathers, and a shorter dressage girth. I have 7 halters, but only two fits my mare, so of course need more. List probably doesn't end here, I feel.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

@Fimargue - you definitely are infected. Go. Buy stuff. It's the only cure!!


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

@Change - I promise, it's so in process!

I'm still thinking what I really need right now on top of everything else I have gathered in my shopping bag(s). Trying to avoid having to think how much money I'm also spending on postages... So I'm having one of these Gollum-moments where it's me against myself in my head. No-one ever told me that after having your own horse, your mental health becomes (even more) questionable.

Right now I'm convinced that I need a black leather bridle to match the bling-bling browband that I just found...


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

So today and I broke my grooming rake but no worries since I have another in reserve. So if I buy a new one to stick in the backup pile does it count? LOL


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Nope. That's a necessity! In fact, you should have 12! 12 of every item in your grooming kit! One per horse. You've been cheating - which means you are very sick, indeed!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I need help, I need a rope halter, teal of course, but SPARKLY

Who can find one?:smile:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What about something like this? Showman Cowboy Knot Rope Halter 7&apos; Lead Teal Nylon Wrapped Diamond Noseband | eBay

Or you could go with a rope halter with a bronc noseband: WESTERN HORSE TURQUOISE ZEBRA NYLON ROPE BRONC TRAIL WORK HALTER NOSE BAND TACK


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The first one is pretty, haven't seen anything like that before, I have that on my watch list for when cash turns up. No to Bronc nosebands, just don't like them


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Good grief.....that diamond nose halter

Cost US $19.99 Approximately *C $26.29

* Shipping:
US $35.00 (approx. C $46.03)


:shock:


----------

